# Most deviant Garfield comics



## Flowers For Sonichu (Nov 13, 2017)

We all know about the infamous dog semen strip by now. If you don't, check out the thread here: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/did-jon-really-drink-dog-semen-in-this-1990-garfield-comic.35548/

There are plenty of other Garfield comics that expose the deviancy of Jim Davis deep inside. Share them here. 




 
Garfield goes on a drug binge and sleeps with a fuck doll Kevin Havens style 



 
Vore fetish



 
Garfield reenacts the Vegas massacre.


----------



## ES 148 (Nov 13, 2017)

garfield?

more like gayfield


----------



## IV 445 (Nov 13, 2017)

Stealing this from chat, sorry @CatParty


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Nov 13, 2017)

the one where he died

because, you know, garfield's dead and all


----------



## CatParty (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## HenryKissiger (Nov 13, 2017)

View attachment 313016


----------



## Ntwadumela (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## Brit Crust (Nov 13, 2017)

Fun fact: this edit actually appeared in _Garfield Gets Real_, a 2007 direct-to-DVD movie.


----------



## CatParty (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## XYZpdq (Nov 16, 2017)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 314867


You can almost hear Lorenzo Music saying "It ain't gonna ride itself".


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Nov 16, 2017)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 314867


Did u steal this off my twitter


----------



## The_Truth (Nov 16, 2017)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> View attachment 312984
> Garfield reenacts the Vegas massacre.


It's much darker than that

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cleveland_Elementary_School_shooting_(San_Diego)


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Nov 16, 2017)

Pure :deviant:


Spoiler


----------



## Male (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## Doug_Hitzel (Nov 16, 2017)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> We all know about the infamous dog semen strip by now. If you don't, check out the thread here: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/did-jon-really-drink-dog-semen-in-this-1990-garfield-comic.35548/
> 
> There are plenty of other Garfield comics that expose the deviancy of Jim Davis deep inside. Share them here.
> 
> ...


Garfield the sex fiend.


----------



## heymate (Nov 19, 2017)

how NOT to get a date



A.K.A how to get maced in the eyes by your cat's veterinarian


----------



## CatParty (Dec 26, 2017)

odie's big red rocket


----------



## JoeForrester1975 (Dec 26, 2017)

Spoiler










Allahu Akbar


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Dec 26, 2017)

JoeForrester1975 said:


> Allahu Akbar



Spoiler your shit.


----------



## Muncie Anderson (Dec 26, 2017)

Once again, why would Jim Davis highlight the three letter Ks the way he did?


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Dec 26, 2017)

JoeForrester1975 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think this why net neutrality got repealed...?


----------



## XYZpdq (Dec 27, 2017)

Muncie Anderson said:


> Once again, why would Jim Davis highlight the three letter Ks the way he did?


The altright dogwhistles through Garfield. Lasagna was made by Italy, home of the ancient Roman Reich and Ally of Nazi Germany. Monday was the day that the emancipation proclamation was enacted so they hate Mondays.
Garfield clearly goose steps when he punts Odie, a clear reference to getting rid of the odious jews.


----------



## Trilby (Dec 28, 2017)

Brit Crust said:


> View attachment 313359
> 
> Fun fact: this edit actually appeared in _Garfield Gets Real_, a 2007 direct-to-DVD movie.


Damn!  Surprised that got through.



Muncie Anderson said:


> Once again, why would Jim Davis highlight the three letter Ks the way he did?


Now that's a mystery!

Thinking of one I remember best, has to be from the early years...






Spoiler: Never Forget Lyman





 

 

 

 

 

 

 







Spoiler: More Early Musings


----------



## heymate (Dec 28, 2017)

Trilby said:


> View attachment 343472



For some reason, I can’t stand how Garfield’s right eye is bigger than his left eye in that last panel.


----------



## Burgers in the ass (Dec 29, 2017)

JoeForrester1975 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My favourite Garfield comic


----------



## IV 445 (Feb 16, 2018)

Not a comic per se. but,


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Feb 16, 2018)

Every movie this youtube channel has ever done.

Especially:




(The real deviance starts at 4:33:50)


----------



## Trilby (Feb 16, 2018)

UnKillFill said:


> Every movie this youtube channel has ever done.
> 
> Also:


It was legend!  I was glad they did a second set of these.


----------



## Terror Rism (Feb 16, 2018)

i watch 07/27/1978 once a week to keep myself on track in life


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Feb 16, 2018)

Terror Rism said:


> i watch 07/27/1978 once a week to keep myself on track in life


It's by far my favorite.


----------



## Trilby (Feb 16, 2018)

UnKillFill said:


> It's by far my favorite.


I was just impress they were able to keep it going like that.


----------



## Red Hood (Feb 17, 2018)

Male said:


>


Why is Liz bent over like that for the whole strip? It's dog jizz and she's bent over like she's gonna take it doggy style...and why the hell am I noticing?


----------



## Trilby (Feb 17, 2018)

Because of "Sex Survey Results", I can't get this tune out of my head!


----------



## IV 445 (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## IV 445 (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## IV 445 (Jun 2, 2018)

"Borrowed" from @PortsideDave


----------



## nekotlc (Jun 2, 2018)

Ladies and Gentlemen I present to you Banana Garfield


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jun 2, 2018)

nekotlc said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen I present to you Banana Garfield



What the FUCK, China


----------



## ShittyRecolor (Jun 2, 2018)

This thread's missing my favorite Garfield manga:






I kow @Kiwi Jeff would approve.


----------



## IV 445 (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## IV 445 (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## IV 445 (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## Pina Colada (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## nekotlc (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## IV 445 (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## IV 445 (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## Sundae (Aug 26, 2018)

I'm surprised no one has posted this one yet:





And let's not forget this awesome video:


----------



## Gorgar (Aug 28, 2018)

Yeeb-Renzo said:


> Pure :deviant:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=cf3QUyEUI-s

Fun fact: for an entire week there were multiple Garfield comics of Garfield just being slaughtered.


----------



## ASU (Aug 28, 2018)

This comic was created to paint Jon as an idiot but I think realizing he's a chronic fuck up is actually the smartest thing he could do. If every lolcow took this comics advice they would all disappear from the internet and be forgotten. This means every cow with an active thread here is stupider than a caricature of a complete moron from an 80's comic strip.


----------



## Trilby (Aug 28, 2018)

SpaceQuakes said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=cf3QUyEUI-s
> 
> Fun fact: for an entire week there were multiple Garfield comics of Garfield just being slaughtered.
> View attachment 529190 View attachment 529191 View attachment 529192 View attachment 529193


Never seen these before, they should bring that pooch back!


----------



## Jarilo182 (Aug 28, 2018)

Why has no one posted this masterpiece yet?


----------



## Maxliam (Aug 28, 2018)

The_Truth said:


> It's much darker than that
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cleveland_Elementary_School_shooting_(San_Diego)


I was gonna say that was the butch dike one that shot up an elementary and her excuse was she hated Mondays.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Aug 28, 2018)

Trilby said:


> Never seen these before, they should bring that pooch back!


He had to go back to his home planet... (He died on the way back)


----------



## Preferred Penne (Aug 29, 2018)

SpaceQuakes said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=cf3QUyEUI-s
> 
> Fun fact: for an entire week there were multiple Garfield comics of Garfield just being slaughtered.
> View attachment 529190 View attachment 529191 View attachment 529192 View attachment 529193


I remember these when they were first printed and thinking that I was pretty much done with Garfield by this point.


----------



## Crass_and_Champ (Aug 29, 2018)

HenryKissiger said:


> View attachment 313016


lossagna.jpg


----------



## Tookie (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## Gorgar (Sep 10, 2018)

Bump


----------



## Sonya-chan (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## UnKillShredDur (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## Nick Gars (Sep 16, 2018)

Hortator said:


> Stealing this from chat, sorry @CatPartyView attachment 312995




All I can see is Yoshikage Kira.


----------



## LD 3187 (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## Tempest (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## IV 445 (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## Sundae (Sep 28, 2018)

While looking for more strange Garfield comics, I stumbled across this: http://mentalfloss.com/article/28653/7-hilarious-garfield-variants


----------



## heymate (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## IV 445 (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## Elaine Benes (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## Neon_Noodle (Jan 15, 2019)

Here is always the funniest ones especially when its the first of spring.


----------



## AbyssStarer (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## IV 445 (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## IV 445 (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## IV 445 (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## Brit Crust (Jun 7, 2019)

Spoiler: NSFW


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Jun 7, 2019)

I prefer the much more subtle and intellectual humour provided by Heathcliff



Pure genius.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jun 7, 2019)

A Welsh Cake said:


> I prefer the much more subtle and intellectual humour provided by Heathcliff
> View attachment 790946
> Pure genius.



all hail the garbage ape!


----------



## GentlemanFaggot (Jun 7, 2019)

A Welsh Cake said:


> I prefer the much more subtle and intellectual humour provided by Heathcliff
> View attachment 790946
> Pure genius.



Has Heathcliff always been a surrealistic masterpiece, or did that only begin recently? I don't remember the comics being so...indecipherable as a kid.


----------



## Sped Xing (Jun 8, 2019)

I dunno, but I've been keeping tabs on Heathcliff.  I think it's ghostwritten by the Monolith from 2001


----------



## Trilby (Jun 8, 2019)

Ped Xing said:


> How do I delete a double post I'm an old man and not very smart


There should be an option near where it says "Report" that says "Delete" (near "Edit"), that should help.


----------



## Sped Xing (Jun 8, 2019)

Well, I feel less stupid, because that's where I would expect it, but the only option was "edit." 


We now return to our regularly scheduled garfs


----------



## Monolith (Jun 8, 2019)

Ped Xing said:


> I dunno, but I've been keeping tabs on Heathcliff.  I think it's ghostwritten by the Monolith from 2001


Nah, I'm just as confused as you are.


----------



## Inflatable Julay (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## Floop (Nov 11, 2019)

Inflatable Julay said:


> View attachment 792108View attachment 792110View attachment 792114View attachment 792115View attachment 792116View attachment 792119View attachment 792120View attachment 792125View attachment 792126View attachment 792132


Better than a tall glass of dog cum


----------



## Elaine Benes (May 27, 2021)




----------



## Elaine Benes (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## Elaine Benes (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Monolith (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## UnKillShredDur (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## Elaine Benes (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## The Lawgiver (Sep 30, 2021)

Elaine Benes said:


> View attachment 2582901


oh god GARFIELD LOOK OUT THE CI-


----------



## Trilby (Sep 30, 2021)

Elaine Benes said:


> View attachment 2582901


With Tony involved, you'd think he'd keep the rest in line.

Reminded now of "Married With Children" and Kelly Bundy reding a Garfield strip with...
"O-Die... Are you eating my la-sag-knee?"


----------



## totallyrandomusername (Sep 30, 2021)

Is Lyman Jon's gay lover?


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Sep 30, 2021)

Jesus H Christ said:


> Is Lyman Jon's gay lover?


He was probably murdered, so yeah


----------



## Friendly Primarina (Oct 1, 2021)

Someone bumped a Garfield thread? Neat. This isn't deviant but made me smile from how dumb it is:




They're not even drawing the strips right anymore. See Garfield's eyes here:


----------



## The Lawgiver (Oct 1, 2021)

Friendly Primarina said:


> Someone bumped a Garfield thread? Neat. This isn't deviant but made me smile from how dumb it is:
> View attachment 2587187
> 
> They're not even drawing the strips right anymore. See Garfield's eyes here:
> View attachment 2587197


second one is a god damn 9/11 strip jesus


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Oct 1, 2021)

The Lawgiver said:


> second one is a god damn 9/11 strip jesus


Never Forget Vito's


----------



## Friendly Primarina (Oct 7, 2021)

Jon turns into a wigger for a day:


----------



## potato fan (Oct 7, 2021)

oh shit I saved those from internets sometime in early 2000's, I knew those would come in handy one day


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Oct 7, 2021)

Friendly Primarina said:


> Jon turns into a wigger for a day:
> View attachment 2605905


There is no year in the date on this, but I do hope it wasn't written any time in the last twenty years.


----------



## Sundae (Oct 7, 2021)

Made this myself:






Stephanie Bustcakes said:


> There is no year in the date on this, but I do hope it wasn't written any time in the last twenty years.


According to the Garfield strips wiki, it was published in 2003.








						April 6
					






					garfield-comic-strips.fandom.com


----------

